# The missus wants to know if there are.....



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

The missus wants to know if there are.....

Any good markets or car boot type sales in the Peloponnese?

Do the Greeks go for flogging stuff like we do at something that might resemble a car boot or flea market type sale?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I do not think they have anything of value left
Dave p


----------



## SaracenGill (Dec 8, 2012)

The only thing I can think of outside Athens that comes anywhere close is the market-type stalls that go up at the village panegyri, associated with the saints day of the local church. But it's been a while since I was there and perhaps the economic conditions have led to more second-hand selling... I wouldn't count on anything.
In Athens, however, it's always great fun to ramble around the flea market that spreads out from Monasteraki. It's best on Sunday.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

They are not having a great time, economically, in Greece just now. I guess therefore that the family silver will be up for grabs so that they can buy dry bread. So the answer has to be yes but I cannot be specific re any particular area. They have in the past used street markets as venues but I have not been there for a while.

Alan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ermioni -Thursdays I think.


----------



## helenoftroy (Apr 25, 2006)

We've been to the Peloponnese for the last six years and the only thing akin to a car boot was a market in Pilos on a Saint's Day. However there are lots of little markets about and even though I'm not keen on shopping, there are lots of little towns and villages to look round. We like to look in the 'everything' shops- shops that sell all sorts of things that you never knew you wanted but somehow you need! Pilos is good for this ( rope for the hammock) Ameliada ( hooks) and we love Kyparissia's shops. We found one that looked like it was a little shop but was actually a big garden centre - it was hidden down a little alleyway ( nice big basil plant, a new beach brolly, new shorts and a sunhat) Sadlt the campsite there is up for sale but you can still stay on the harbour front over night. There's a super little 'everything' shop in Methoni ( camp site looks shut but isn't- you just give the cleaner a few euros depending on the time of year or park on the harbour) The guy there knows where everything is on the groaning shelves and if you need something, he can find it for you ( bathroom floor matting) Shop keepers we have met have been to chat and ask you about yourselves and are a wonderful source of local information. We have had some bargain buys but we haven't been ripped off either. I hope you have a good trip . ( if you want more info look at www,magbaztravels- a wonderful website or my blog www.bevisonwheels.blogspot.com)


----------

